# Play Program from the begining



## PVR User (Nov 8, 2006)

If I start to watch a show from the "Now Playing" listing and then change my mind, I would like the option to watch it from the beginning at a future date.

Currently the only options are to delete the show or resume where I left off.

I'm just asking for one simple choice to be added to the menu.


----------



## BuckAv (Dec 17, 2006)

Is it really that hard to hit "resume playing" and then press the button to reset you to the start of the program?


----------



## DrASK (Nov 25, 2006)

BuckAv said:


> Is it really that hard to hit "resume playing" and then press the button to reset you to the start of the program?


No, but I think that PVR User may be also be referring to the fact that it shows up on the show information screen as "Resume Playing" as well. I use that at as a visual guide to determine which shows I am _*really*_ in the middle of and ones I have just checked to see if they are repeats or not. If you rewind to the beginning and return, it will still display "Resume Playing". The only way to get the display to reset to "Play" (that I have found) is to go to the end of the program, wait for the "Keep this program/Delete this program" menu to appear and select keep. Then it looks like you have not watched the show.


----------



## TedEstes (Dec 30, 2006)

BuckAv said:


> Is it really that hard to hit "resume playing" and then press the button to reset you to the start of the program?


OK, I've looked pretty hard, and consulted with some veteran TiVo users. Just where is "the button to reset you to the start of the program"?

From what I've found, the 'advance' button will skip to end, then skip to beginning. That's 2 button presses. However, if you have 30-second skip enabled, 'advance' is used for something else.

Am I missing something?

--Ted


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

TedEstes said:


> OK, I've looked pretty hard, and consulted with some veteran TiVo users. Just where is "the button to reset you to the start of the program"?
> 
> From what I've found, the 'advance' button will skip to end, then skip to beginning. That's 2 button presses. However, if you have 30-second skip enabled, 'advance' is used for something else.
> 
> ...


I admit that I've never actually used the unofficially supported 30-sec skip feature , but doesn't the advance button still skip to tick while in FF or REW? If it works the way I think it does, it'll probably be more than 2 button presses, but at least you wouldn't have to disable the 30-sec skip.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

NoCleverUsername said:


> I admit that I've never actually used the unofficially supported 30-sec skip feature , but doesn't the advance button still skip to tick while in FF or REW? If it works the way I think it does, it'll probably be more than 2 button presses, but at least you wouldn't have to disable the 30-sec skip.


Correct. Hit FF or RR once and then the skip to tic will function as so.


----------



## TedEstes (Dec 30, 2006)

supasta said:


> Correct. Hit FF or RR once and then the skip to tic will function as so.


Well, that's good to know. Pretty obscure, though. I'll be able to use it, but I'm unlikely to teach it to the other members of the household.

Too bad there isn't a more obvious way to play from beginning. Like an option in addition to "resume playing".

--Ted


----------

